# My Avant built



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, last summer I parted ways with my beloved Jetta 










I enjoyed her for the 6 years we spent together, but as I grew older so did my needs. 
So after some searching i finally picked up a classy lady with everything i was looking for in a car. 

2008 Audi A4 Avant S-Line 6spd in Dolphin Grey Metallic. Took a while to find her, not very many Avants with the S-line AND in 6spd. 










She was perfect for me and was exactly what I wanted. Only she was a little tall for my liking. So I decided to help her out with that. But as mentioned before, my life needs have changed and having a slammed car no longer fit in the picture. As I don’t like to take no for an answer, Airride was the only logic step. I could have the ride height that I love, but still have the ability to actually use my Avant for what I bought her for. 

So after some research Riley at Bagriders was contacted and a complete Bagyard Bombers/Accuair E-level kit was purchased. The tanks were left out for the time being until i could figure out a plan to lay it out. I went with Bomber front and Rears, Dual Viair 400, Accuair e-level, and eventually dual 3g tanks. 

After the parts arrived I acquired the help of my friend Dean (aka Mr.Plow) of Dub Allstars fame, to give me a hand/help me with this install. Dean has done this a few times so I was/am very happy for his help. 

So, we started this endeavour by laying out a plan as to how this would all fit together. The challenge being I wanted all the management and tanks hidden, and without having a false floor. I bought the Avant for a reason, to use it and I did not want to lose and cargo space. 

So we gathered and hatched our plan 


















First we took a template out of Cardboard, then transferred that template to 1/8 press board. Once that was all taken care of Dean to the template and scanned it, did his computer magic and made a digital template all smooth and symmetrical. Sent this file out to get water jetted out of 1/8 steel. 

Once we got the parts back we confirmed fitment and started laying out the parts 


















Once the fitment was confirmed and the layout was finalized we started welding the brackets and mounts all together. For this we got assistance from my buddy Reid (aka CFK) and his welder 









Then I wanted to try 









Then we had a break 








And Reid took some pics 









Then tack in the upper plate 









And then some more welding, 









And by this time I was having some fun and wanted to weld some more 









Few days later Dean stopped by to start planning out the electronics and wiring 









After that we put in the bulkheads in the spare tire well and realized there was going to be some changes needed to the baseplate. 

So we had to cut out some recesses to make room and access. Once that was done it was all painted up and ready to go 










We then installed and wired all the components for the management to the base plate. 









Then went ahead and painted up the sparetire well as Audi only did the top half 









Since this I have run the power and controller wires up to the front of the car, and then decided to clean up the back end. So I removed the badges. 










So that’s where we are right now. Just have to run the e-level senor wires and airlines. Then install the bags and e-level sensors. 

Will update this thread as we go. Thanks for looking. :wave: 


Justin


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

this is definitely clean man :wave:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Love what I am seeing so far. :thumbup:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

:thumbup: cant wait to see more


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

very clean build, sir. 

might want to change the direction of your pressure sensor as having it mounted like that makes it susceptible to collecting water/moisture. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

I love avants opcorn:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

looks good, watching this for sure opcorn: 

i also really loved your jetta :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

What are your plans for wheels? 

Can't wait to see it done. :snowcool:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright, so the controller is all setup and run into the door card. 
PAIN IN THE A$$ to get that thing right. I ran it through with the other wires into the door from the cab. not really alot of room but it worked. 


















also got the back all put back together ready for the install of the management.


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright, so a little update. 

So Friday Dean and I got working on the final step to get this finished. Got the Management installed in the car and all bolted up 










We ran the system and checked for any leaks, everything was good after sorting out some small electrical. 

My other buddy Trav showed up to give us a hand re and re-ing the new suspension parts. 
Took a bit longer than we wanted but we got the new struts and rear bags installed. Had some issues getting the rear springs out, and the front upper control arms. 

But, got everything pulled and finished up friday night with the car like this 


















Got back at it Saturday morning and ran all the lines and sensor cables. Buddies Bojan, Mikey and Jonny showed up to lend a hand and support. 

Finally got everything buttoned up and wheels back on. Ran the system a bit and found a few leaks. Re-fitted some lined and did another few cycles. 

All seemed good, ended up with this 










Left the car with full inflated over night to make sure no slow leaks. Fully aired it sat at 27.5in passenger side and 27.25in driver. 
Came back to it the next morning and it was sitting at 27.25in passenger and 27in driver. So all good for that. 

Took her around the block a few times and did a full deflate inflate cycles. ALL GOOD! checked for leaks and everything seamed great. 
So I washed her up and prepped her for a local cruise/meet. As i was about to enter the highway, POP! and then rub, ****E! pull over and passenger side rear is now tucking. 

Pull the tire and find the bag sitting againt the rear axel with a hole in it. So needless to say i didnt make the meet. After getting it towed home i pulled the bag to inspect the damage. 

















So, not a happy camper was I. Gonna be calling Bagriders tomorrow to try and get a new one i guess. 

Anyways all in all very happy with it. We have a few things to take care of still, and still have to set up/install the level sensors but thats gonna have to wait for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Joker_2.8 said:


> Alright, so a little update.
> 
> So Friday Dean and I got working on the final step to get this finished. Got the Management installed in the car and all bolted up
> 
> ...


 Bummer  Give us a call :thumbup:


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright, slight update. 

Been super busy the last little bit and was away for two weeks on vacation. So haven't really touched the car since the install was complete. Right now only thing left is the level sensors.

An impromptu visit from Dean happened last night. After a bit of hanging out, and watching Spain beat Italy, we decided to head done to the garage to take a look at the car and try and work out the Level Sensors.

We starting out with the rears. After a bit of toying around, a trip to the hardware store, having to make our own M6 ready rod, and about a dozen full up/down cycles. We finally found the best spot to install the sensor and ball mount. Took a bit of time to get it all sorted, but it made the install on the other side MUCH faster.

So the rears are done and here is what we ending up with.


















Next time around we'll work on the fronts.


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright, figured i would update this thread to where I'm at now.

So the continue where i left off.


I got around to installing the front sensors. Driver side was good, Passenger side was even better as there was already a pre-tapped hole to use. (From a cover that covered some hard lines)

Here is how the fronts were left off









Then we cleaned up the trunk a bit and finished er off like this









Finally everything was done and running great. So with that, time to work on the cosmetics.

After some refinishing and some tires, i picked up my new wheels









Did some fitting and added some camber and finally had her sitting pretty good


















Then I added some S4 goodies









Ran her like this for the summer, now she is enjoying winter mode


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: Loved the jetta! Glad the Avant is getting some love :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Gorgeous! 

SO what happended to the rear bag?


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

great stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

ornithology said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> SO what happended to the rear bag?



rubbed against the axle and popped.

Had a new one in within the week


----------



## Built2Drive (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking car. I would have been very jelly if it were a 3.2l. I like how the trunk is still usable.


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

really awesome set up!! I have an avant as well and want to hide all the management to be able to utilize all the wagon space. what size tanks are you using?


----------

